# Red Sided Garter Snakes



## Wally (May 7, 2016)

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/07/science/narcisse-snake-pits.html?hpw&rref=science&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=well-region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well


[video=youtube;VVgReLN2g8k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVgReLN2g8k[/video]




> A slithering carpet of 75,000 snakes in a space the size of a living room. It’s hard to imagine wanting to get close to such a scene, but every year it happens, and visitors from around the world attend the unusual reptilian display in the remote hamlet of Narcisse in Manitoba, Canada.
> The peak of the “emergence,” as the province’s website calls the unusual event, is expected this weekend. Over the past week and a half, guests to the wildlife area have had hints of what’s to come. Thousands of red-sided garter snakes have gradually awakened from an eight-month nap in their subterranean limestone lairs. They tumble about the craggy landscape in tangled knots with a singular focus: reproduction.
> 
> Over the winter, snakes seek shelter from below-freezing temperatures in limestone caverns in Manitoba’s Interlake region. They survive on stored fat, and when the weather gets warm, as it is now, they surface.
> ...



What a sight this must be. Something I'd really like to see. I am a little partial to striped snakes.


----------



## BredliFreak (May 7, 2016)

You'd like to see a huge snake orgy? :shock:


----------



## Wally (May 7, 2016)

Would beat the hell outta anything that happens in Canberra.


----------

